# No spark from my 85 n/a



## bellcrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright so bout a yr ago i bought an 85 n/a drove it for a month or 2 n then it blew the head gasket n a couple bolts too... finally got it put back together bout 3 weeks ago and when i went to start it up i got no spark. I changed the coil and still no spark even tho there is power getting to the coil, also checked all my fuses everything is fine, i did find out my connector coming from the distributor's crank angle sensor was connected backwards because it was broken and when i had put it back together it was dark so i didnt notice so i flipped it back to how it was supposed to be but still no spark, then i read about the ignition module so i got a new one and still no spark(i managed to return it as it was quite expensive), then i figured maybe i messed up the crank angle so i got a used working distributor online and still no spark, i read bout the self-diagnostic and i tried doing it but my leds won't light, does this mean my i need a new ecu? when i took the car apart a few months ago it was still starting it just had a blown head gasket so i dont think any of the wires messed up or shorted out by just sitting there... any help would be great, thanks


----------



## bellcrew (Nov 19, 2009)

i found the fusible link for the inj was bad and thats why power wasn't getting to the ecu


----------

